
Ask HN: Why don't I ever see any HN Polls on the frontpage? - plibither8
I don&#x27;t think there is a threshold karma for voting in polls, but I&#x27;ve never seen them on the frontpage. There is also no page like &quot;Ask HN&quot; or &quot;Show HN&quot; where we can see <i>only</i> polls.<p>Are polls not created that often, and don&#x27;t receive that many upvotes?
======
caymanjim
Polls are boring vanity exercises. I'm glad they don't make it to the front
page.

